# Corn Morph question



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heya's , was sold this as an hypomel , but have since been told she is an Amel , can I ask what is she here , and what is the difference between the two hypomel/Amel . I have seen other pics of Amels and have to say that is what she looks like , but finding it hard to find pics of Hypomels . Thanks 










Only pic I have atm , and off the iphone , if you need clearer or certain parts , let me know and I'll try to get some , cheers .


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like an amel, never heard of a hypomel, a hypo amel would have very little white, which yours very clearly has plenty of white.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

There was a thread here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/25408-hypomel.html Cornmorphs had a pic of one but cant see it now .


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

oh right you mean a hypo : victory:

yours isn't a hypo its an amel.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Ahh okay , I bought it as an Hypo because of that thread saying they are good for making new morphs .

What do I do with an Amel :whistling2:

Ahh well put it down to experience . Cheers .


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

lots of things you could do with it.

Put it with any amel containing morph, and you will produce more amels. Then you can back breed, or add other morphs.

do you have any others?


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

You can get Hypo Amels however they are bright orange with very little white so i think yours is a normal Amel but still just as nice, what have you got to go with it?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Clear up some naming here for you
-Hypo is a amel looking snake but actually a normal with very little black but has dark eyes
-Amel has red eyes and has no black on the belly, we all know this one
-Hypomel is an american term for a hypo amel, this should have no white to the borders making it look more solid orange but you still have light and dark orange of the saddles.

Yours looks like a normal amel to me.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Cheers folks

Atm I have whats in my drop down , save me typing them up , but the amel is only young so a long time for any plans for that .

Excluding the Blizzard , that will be my Blizzard x Blizzard , love those snakes 

Thanks again


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, if you're eliminating the blizzards - although I can't see why you couldn't breed a male blizzard to this female Amel for Amel het Charcoal babies - there isn't anything that will produce visual offspring in the first generation.

And incidentally, if your "Anery het Motley and Stripe" isn't visually a Motley... someone's mis-sold that to you. A corn het for both motley and stripe is a motley; if it's normal blotched patterning with a checkered belly it could be het one or the other, not both.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> And incidentally, if your "Anery het Motley and Stripe" isn't visually a Motley... someone's mis-sold that to you. A corn het for both motley and stripe is a motley; if it's normal blotched patterning with a checkered belly it could be het one or the other, not both.


The Anery's must just be Anery Motleys het for stripe , both were from what I was told from the same clutch , the female looks anery motley and the male although showing long stripes , they break towards the end of his body , so I guess both should be anery motley het stripe . She has checkers , the male with the broken stripe has a clear belly .


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If she has checkers, she's not a motley - all motleys have uncheckered bellies. Which means she's (probably) het motley; a stripey motley is NOT guaranteed to be het for stripe.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Man , this is doing my nut in , getting pissed at people selling newcomers like me a load of bollox because they see me coming . Whats the problem with telling me what the snakes are when they are clearly not .

Thanks for all the help m8 . think I'll stick to visuals for the time being , need some practise on this stuff


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the main reason that shops seem to sell a pack of lies is that they themselves haven't got a cllue what stuff is or what they have.

in the past i've seen all sorts of wierd and wonderful stuff sold in pet shops, most of which have been normal corns :O

....one shop had a normal corn for £50, and next to it a 'chocolate' corn for £90 - that was another normal!

check out the morph guide over on Ians Vivarium when you're getting your next corn, then you'll know what to look for


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, if you can, post some more pics and we'll try to clear things up.

Motley and Stripe is a common cause of confusion and can be mistaken. Please don't assume that everyone is selling a bunch of lies. 

Amel masks Hypo so it is very difficult to work out a Hypo Amel from an Amel unless you know the parentage.


Ads


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

If your struggling to find pics of a hypomel have a look for a sunglow, they look pretty much the same


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, if you're eliminating the blizzards - although I can't see why you couldn't breed a male blizzard to this female Amel for Amel het Charcoal babies - there isn't anything that will produce visual offspring in the first generation.
> 
> And incidentally, if your "Anery het Motley and Stripe" isn't visually a Motley... someone's mis-sold that to you. A corn het for both motley and stripe is a motley; if it's normal blotched patterning with a checkered belly it could be het one or the other, not both.


I'm not understanding that?

If you breed a stripe to a motley then you will get 100% het stripe and motley?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

repkid said:


> I'm not understanding that?
> 
> If you breed a stripe to a motley then you will get 100% het stripe and motley?


yes - they are both allelic but they will be visually motley because motley is dominant over stripe


----------

